# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du ngoạn châu Âu, châu Mỹ với giá vé ưu đãi từ Air France

## hangnt

*Chỉ từ 17 triệu đồng, du khách có thể đặt chân đến nhiều địa điểm vui chơi hấp dẫn tại châu Âu và châu Mỹ.*

Air France vừa tổ chức chương trình khuyến mại Oh LaLa, kéo dài từ nay đến 31/1. Theo đó, hãng áp dụng giá vé ưu đãi cho khách từ 17 triệu đồng đến châu Âu và từ 28 triệu đồng đi châu Mỹ. Ưu đãi áp dụng cho khách khởi hành trước ngày 30/11.

*Bồ Đào Nha và thành phố cảng Lisbon sôi động*

Năm mới đến là lúc nhiều tín đồ du lịch bắt đầu lên kế hoạch cho những chuyến phiêu lưu mới. Không thể phủ nhận châu Âu vẫn là điểm đến thu hút nhiều du khách. Ngoài Paris, London hay Rome, châu Âu còn nhiều bí mật đón chờ bạn khám phá. Tây Ban Nha là một trong những địa điểm chinh phục nhiều du khách, nhưng Bồ Đào Nha - đất nước cận Tây châu Âu cũng không ngừng nâng hạng trong danh sách các điểm du lịch thú vị nhất.



Thủ đô Lisbon - Bồ Đào Nha. Ảnh: AF.
Lisbon, thủ đô Bồ Đào Nha, là nơi sẽ để lại cho bạn dư vị ngọt ngào về một thành phố cảng sôi động nhưng cũng không kém phần duyên dáng. Lisbon là điểm giao hòa của nhiều nền văn hóa đặc sắc, giữa phong cách cổ xưa và hơi thở đương đại. Tại đây, bạn có thể thả bộ trên những con đường ngập nắng vàng, ngắm nhìn từng ngôi nhà rêu phong nằm xen giữa các tòa nhà hiện đại. Đây cũng là nơi các phong cách kiến trúc khác nhau đứng liền kề bất chấp khoảng cách văn hóa.

Sự giao thoa ấn tượng này đã đem lại cho Lisbon một nét quyến rũ vừa thân quen lại độc đáo. Những chiếc bánh tart trứng béo thơm nổi tiếng của Bồ Đào Nha sẽ làm bạn vương vấn mãi về một đất nước xinh đẹp này. Trên hết, Lisbon được xem là một điểm đến với ngân sách dễ chịu cho du khách. Tại đây, du khách có vô số lựa chọn cho các khách sạn, nhà nghỉ với mức giá hợp lý và những món ăn đuờng phố giá rẻ kể cả hải sản tươi ngon từ cảng.

Hãy tận dụng giá vé khuyến mãi Oh LaLa của Air France đi Lisbon chỉ từ 22 triệu đồng khứ hồi. Đặc biệt, bạn có thể kết hợp trong giá vé này đến thăm Tây Ban Nha, chẳng hạn như Madrid sẽ hết sức thuận tiện. Bạn có thể đáp máy bay tại Lisbon và trở về từ Madrid mà không phải thêm bất kì chi phí nào.

Thủ đô Madrid chỉ cách 9 giờ tàu từ Lisbon. Nếu đặt vé sớm, bạn có thể tìm được mức giá chỉ từ 20 Euro cho một chiều. Ngoài bóng đá, Madrid còn được xem là thiên đường của những công trình tráng lệ mang đậm chất cổ điển thế kỷ 17. Đến đây, bạn nhất định phải ghé thăm Cung điện Hoàng Gia Palacio de Real, để tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng những bảo vật châu Âu còn nguyên vẹn từ thời phục hưng. Ngoài ra, bạn sẽ thăm Puerta de Son (Cổng mặt trời) - trái tim của Madrid. Đây là nơi có bức tượng nổi tiếng chú gấu trèo lên cây madrono - nay được xem là biểu tượng của thành phố này.

Cách Puerta de Son không xa là quảng trường Plaza Mayor - nơi bạn có thể ghé thăm để đem về một bức chân dung do họa sĩ đường phố vẽ với mức giá hợp lý.

*Warsaw, Paris của xứ Đông Âu*

Một lựa chọn khác cho du khách là chuyến đi khám phá Đông Âu với viên ngọc Ba Lan Warsaw và các thành phố khác như Prague, Vienna... Với khuyến mãi Oh LaLa, mức giá cho chiếc vé đi Warsaw và trở về từ Vienna giảm chỉ còn 17 triệu đồng khứ hồi



Thành phố Warsaw - Ba Lan. Ảnh: AF.
Warsaw được xem là một trong những thành phố đẹp nhất trên thế giới. Với nền văn hoá và lịch sử phong phú, du khách có thể bắt gặp rất nhiều ngôi nhà có mặt tiền là những bức tranh sáng tạo. Old Town, trung tâm lịch sử của Warsaw, là biểu tượng của thành phố trỗi dậy từ tro tàn. Mặc dù 90% đã bị phá hủy trong chiến tranh, nhưng nó đã phục hồi và được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới vào năm 1980.

Đến Warsaw, bạn sẽ chiêm ngưỡng Cung điện Hoàng Gia, thả bộ trên những con đường lát đá trong phố cổ, thưởng thức tài nghệ của các nghệ sĩ đường phố và nhâm nhi từng món ăn ngon miệng của nền ẩm thực Ba Lan.

Vienna - thủ đô nước Áo là đô thị cổ được bảo tồn hoàn chỉnh nhất thế giới. Tại đây, bạn sẽ thăm những lâu đài nguy nga, bảo tàng kiến trúc lộng lẫy còn in hình bóng nữ hoàng đế quốc Áo Hung Sissi, hay các quán café thanh lịch còn nguyên hơi thở nghệ thuật từ thời thiên tài âm nhạc Mozart… Bạn đừng bỏ qua nhà thờ St Stephen nổi tiếng nhất Vienna. Đây là quần thể kiến trúc Gothic hiếm hoi còn sót lại từ năm 1300 - được xem là biểu tượng của nước Áo và là nơi thu hút hàng triệu lượt khách tham quan mỗi năm.

Chuyến du lịch đến nhiều thành phố châu Âu sẽ thật thuận tiện vì với giá vé khuyến mãi Oh LaLa. Bạn không nhất thiết phải đến và đi từ một điểm. Hành trình có thể được tự do hoạch định và kết hợp giá tốt nhất cho bạn.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

